# Comment utiliser une scanner avec Time capsule



## JEANCOUDERT (11 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour a tous,
Je suis un nouvel arrivant dans ce forum et j'ai très peu l'habitude de ce genre de support. Voila je me présente, je suis un nouveau venu dans le monde Mac et j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un parmi vous a déjà utiliser un Time Capsule pour y connecter un imprimante multifonction (Imprimante+Scanner). Si tel est le cas, est-il possible d'utiliser et de configurer le scanner sur le Mac? Si oui comment? Pour info la fonction imprimante avec "Bonjour" marche très bien pour tous les PCs(XP) et le Mac en réseau filaire et Wifi. Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et en espérant avoir posté ceci au bonne endroit...
Salut a tous


----------



## r e m y (11 Janvier 2010)

Le port usb des bornes Airport (Airport extreme, Airport Express, TimeCapsule) peuvent recevoir une imprimante usb, mais seule la fonction d'impression est gérée.


----------



## theangeloflove (11 Janvier 2010)

En même temps, je pense que la fonction wifi est super pratique pour une imprimante, en revanche, pour un scanner?????? 
Si ton imprimante est a l'autre bout de la maison, le but du wifi d'ailleurs, je me vois mal traverser la maison, mettre le document dans le scanner, revenir sur le mac pour scanner et repartir changer ou retirer le document de l'imprimante....


----------



## JEANCOUDERT (11 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir, C'est bien dommage de ne pas avoir cette fonction, car elle me parait indispensable. En effet, si vous utiliser le Time Capsule comme routeur de réseau, qui en plus fait office de DD de Sauvegarde et d'imprimante partagé, il serait souhaitable de pouvoir scanner un document et le récupérer sur n'importe quel poste du réseau. Je dispose de ce genre de fonctionnalité dans mon entreprise, bien évidemment et j'aurais aimé faire la même chose avec le Time Capsule. Je vais donc être obligé de mettre une imprimante jet d'encre pourri sur le TC et enlever la multifonctions Laser de la TC.
Je vous remercie  pour votre réponse qui avait l'avantage d'être claire.
Salutations et bonne soirée


----------



## jpetit2 (27 Janvier 2010)

Effectivement, ça ne marche pas; ni avec le logiciel de canon "MP navigator", ni avec aperçu (qui dans un premier temps offre dans son menu "fichier" un choix "importer depuis le scanneur" et une option "inclure les appareils en réseau") ni avec "transfert d'images" qui ne reconnaît pas le scanneur du multifonction MP810.
Je trouve également que c'est fort dommage car cela oblige à débrancher l'imprimante de la time capsule pour la brancher au mac et pendant ce temps les ordi en réseau n'ont plus accès au multifonction.


----------



## chafpa (27 Janvier 2010)

T'inquiètes pas, j'ai une Canon MP600 et je me suis cassé les dents après mon switch  sur cette particularité, fort compréhensible au demeurant, de la Time Capsule


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Janvier 2010)

Aux râleurs de tous poils :

Si vous voulez faire de la numérisation en réseau,

ACHETEZ UNE MULTI-FONCTION RESEAU !

Ça fonctionne en WiFi et en Ethernet avec une Airport Extrême ou une Time Capsule.


----------



## chafpa (28 Janvier 2010)

Pourquoi tu cries si fort ?  :hein:


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Janvier 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Pourquoi tu cries si fort ?  :hein:



Pour ceux qui sont sourds des yeux.


----------



## Solun' (2 Septembre 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Aux râleurs de tous poils :
> 
> Si vous voulez faire de la numérisation en réseau,
> 
> ...


Je déterre un vieux post, mais cela voudrait dire que je peux brancher mon HP photosmart 3310 en ethernet sur la TC, simplement à la place d'un ordinateur, et accéder aux fonctions scanner et fax ?


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Septembre 2010)

Solun' a dit:


> Je déterre un vieux post, mais cela voudrait dire que je peux brancher mon HP photosmart 3310 en ethernet sur la TC, simplement à la place d'un ordinateur, et accéder aux fonctions scanner et fax ?



Oui.

J'ai une HP Photosmart 3210 et ça marche très bien comme ça. J'imprime, je scanne, sur toutes les machines en réseau.


TOUTEFOIS : il y a un bug sur les 3200 séries et 3300 séries qui fait que le DHCP ne fonctionne pas bien depuis les mises à jour firmware 7.4.0 à 7.4.2 des bornes airport et TC.

Cela se répercute aussi sur les actuelles générations. Le bug est du côté HP mais ne sera vraisemblablement jamais corrigé pour ses modèles (il l'a été pour la génération suivante).


Pas de panique, la solution est simple et décrite ici :
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1931936&start=15&tstart=60

Suivre les postes de ShanePalmer et Christophe Lemaire

Le principe : réserver une adresse IP pour l'imprimante et donner à chacun dans son interface (la HP et la TC) les coordonnées de l'autre, ce qui leur évite de se chercher.

Si tu as besoin de détails, je suis a disposition.


----------



## Solun' (3 Septembre 2010)

Super, merci beaucoup. Je ne sais pas ce qu'est DHCP mais s'il y a une solution alors c'est OK.

Pour le moment j'ai toujours utilisé cette imprimante en USB, jamais en ethernet ni en wifi.

Saurais-tu par hasard répondre à la dernière question que j'ai posé là :

_"Est-ce envisageable, comme mon MBP sera à proximité de l'Airport et du DD, de relier le DD en même temps en FW avec le MBP pour un accès rapide et en USB avec l'Airport pour un accès par tous les ordinateurs du réseau local ?"_


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Septembre 2010)

"en même temps" sûrement pas. 

Pour les sauvegardes, je conseille fortement la TC.
Pour l'archivage, un DD externe conséquent, voire même deux.

Un disque dur externe peut être branché en USB à la TC et utilisé comme disque réseau.

Avec le partage de fichier, on peut accéder aux DD branchés sur un Mac depuis un autre Mac. Ces fonctions sont facilitées par l'emploi d'une solution Apple (TC ou Airport Extrême).

Exemple parmi d'autres, la réactivation sur demande, exclusivement sur Mac OS X 10.6 et Airport-TC :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3774?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Solun' (4 Septembre 2010)

> Pour les sauvegardes, je conseille fortement la TC.



Franchement, je ne vois aucune différence entre une TC et une Airport Extreme couplé à un DD, si ce n'est que cette deuxième option me semble plus évolutive dans le temps (augmentation de la capacité de sauvegarde, réutilisation du DD pour un autre usage, etc.) Le prix est quasi-identique...


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Septembre 2010)

Tu parles d'un disque externe Ethernet. Parce que si tu penses à de l'USB branché sur l'Airport Extrême, ça ne marche pas terrible.

Y'a deux sortes de gens : ceux qui ont une TC, qui savent comment ça fonctionne avec TM et Mac OS X. Ceux qui n'en ont pas, qui ne s'occupent que du prix qu'ils comparent à un DD externe USB bas de gamme avec un routeur WiFi asthmatique.


----------



## Solun' (5 Septembre 2010)

Le gros des sauvegarde se feraient en direct sur DD via FW. L'Airport pour centraliser les imprimantes et fichiers (accès secondaire au DD en USB pour les autres ordinateurs moins utilisés).

Je pense qu'en terme de routeur wifi, Airport et TC font jeu égal. Seul l'accès DD sera plus lent (sauf FW).

Quant au DD que j'envisage, tu considères ça comme un "bas de gamme" ? 
Je ne connais pas la réputation de la marque.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Septembre 2010)

Je ne comprends pas trop ce que tu veux faire. Tu pars dans tous les sens.

A toi de définir ta politique de sauvegarde et ta politique d'archivage. Ce que tu vas conserver, sur quel support, par quelle interface. Après tu vois le matériel pour la mettre en oeuvre.

Je trouve qu'il vaut mieux avoir plusieurs disques qu'un gros disque qui essaye de tout faire. Clairement, la situation que tu décris dans ton post nécessite l'emploi plusieurs disques (TM compris).

Une TC centralise les sauvegardes TM. C'est son meilleur rôle et 1 To peut largement suffire à trois machines. Ça permet d'utiliser ses DD pour l'archivage proprement dit. L'archivage n'est pas le rôle de TM qui supprime chronologiquement les données.

Pour moi, le choix ne doit pas porter sur TC ou DD externe mais TC+DD externe.


Iomega, j'aimais bien de vue. Et puis j'ai lu un truc il y a quelques mois (me rappelle plus quoi ni où, une question SAV il me semble) et j'ai décidé : jamais Iomega. Mes DD sont des LaCie ou des WD.


----------

